# Injunction Against WYNDHAM



## Bob & Mary (Jul 13, 2019)

We are 19 year owners of FF now Wyndham timeshare. Currently, we are staying at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach. These are posted in the lobby. I’m sharing them for everyone’s edification. I’m not a lawyer, so I’m not sure what it means but it appears Wyndham is prohibited from certain sales practices (Thank, God!). Candidly, it’s been nice to to get hounded for an Owners Update...


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 13, 2019)

Unfortunately this order only limits their activities at Wyndham Ocean Walk, and nowhere else. It was the result of a lawsuit by the condo owners at that resort.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 13, 2019)

I know there are a lot of privately owned units at Ocean Walk. I guess those owners were unhappy enough to take action. I wonder if it was something specific that precipitated this.


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 14, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I know there are a lot of privately owned units at Ocean Walk. I guess those owners were unhappy enough to take action. I wonder if it was something specific that precipitated this.



It's not unusual for there to be conflicts when there are multiple HOAs, from full-ownerships, fractionals, and intervals.  We were in a resort like that, but it has become a diamond in the rough (I've heard).



In a resort development where we still own, some of the permanent residents are not exactly pleased that there are so many vacation rentals and timeshares, and there have been conflicts there, too.  Most of it is about who can use what, or not use what, and for how much.  There is also a security concern.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 14, 2019)

OldGuy said:


> It's not unusual for there to be conflicts when there are multiple HOAs, from full-ownerships, fractionals, and intervals.  We were in a resort like that, but it has become a diamond in the rough (I've heard).
> 
> 
> 
> In a resort development where we still own, some of the permanent residents are not exactly pleased that there are so many vacation rentals and timeshares, and there have been conflicts there, too.  Most of it is about who can use what, or not use what, and for how much.  There is also a security concern.


Natives getting restless?


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 14, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Natives getting restless?



No, but thanks for remembering.  Yesterday was a long time ago.


----------



## Aurelius (Jul 14, 2019)

More owners should seek something similar. I own at Grandview. The developer doesn’t have much inventory left but still maintains an active sales presence. They use this sales presence to primarily sell other resorts. The interests of the developer directly conflict with the interests of the owners. Why should they get a rent free space to sell other resorts? Why are the owners paying to maintain the facility that they’re using for sales?


----------



## OldGuy (Jul 14, 2019)

Aurelius said:


> Why should they get a rent free space to sell other resorts? Why are the owners paying to maintain the facility that they’re using for sales?



cuz 

Be a squeaky wheel.


----------



## am1 (Jul 14, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Natives getting restless?



A little insensitive????


----------



## kaljor (Jul 15, 2019)

The condo owner's HOA must have had it in their contract with Wyndham's HOA about no sales on the premises, and Wyndham probably ignored it and when challenged said "What are you going to do about it, sue us?


----------

